# Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?



## Administrator (15. September 2008)

*Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt: Hier können Sie Ihren Kommentar zum Quickpoll veröffentlichen und mit  anderen Lesern darüber diskutieren.


----------



## ghost5000 (15. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Age of Empires,könig der strategie spiele!    
hier zählt noch quailität und keine ÜBER grafik.


----------



## Lordghost (15. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				ghost5000 am 15.09.2008 02:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Age of Empires,könig der strategie spiele!
> hier zählt noch quailität und keine ÜBER grafik.


  
[x] Was für eine bescheuerte Frage, euch sollte man mal den Arsch versohlen!
 etwa 30% spass 

AoE 2... man, ich überleg gerade was ich danach gespielt habe, was GUT war.
die C&Cs, naja... Supreme Commander? pha, erst mit nem neuen PC, und selbst das was ich so spielen konnte mit meiner kiste hat mich nicht begeistert, da war Totala (Total Annihilation) um längen besser.
AoE 3? xD
tja, und die ganzen anderen Strategiespiele kannste auch alle knicken...

find sowas echt schade.

Blub

OffTop: Edit: und da wundert man sich über die vielen raubkopierer 
viele dieser sind doch schon etwas älter (ü20 ^^) und wissen vielleicht noch um die quali älterer spiele, die man sich gerne gekauft hat.


----------



## Gunter (16. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*

was für eine frage.  

es gibt nur wenige spiele, die ich so intensiv und vor allem lange (immer noch) regelmäßig spiele, wie es bei aoe2 der fall war. IMHO (!) das beste strategiespiel aller zeiten, das hübscheste 2D-strategiespiel, grandiose spielbarkeit, perfekt für multiplayer, pflicht-titel auf sämtlichen lan-partys bei uns. besitze ich 2mal im original, selbstverständlich mit conquerors-addon. hab ich schon erwähnt, dass ich das spiel liebe?  

[x] ja.


----------



## Natschlaus (16. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Omg, wer hat da bitte nein gewählt. Oo 
Ich spiel bis heute Aoe2 auf Lans oder mit Freunden im Netzwerk, weils einfach immernoch mehr Spaß macht also so manches C&C, etc.


----------



## Nuclear-Warhead (16. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Wakka am 16.09.2008 16:09 schrieb:
			
		

> Omg, wer hat da bitte nein gewählt. Oo
> Ich spiel bis heute Aoe2 auf Lans oder mit Freunden im Netzwerk, weils einfach immernoch mehr Spaß macht also so manches C&C, etc.



ich habe age of empires x-mal durchgezockt und zwar als ich ca. 8 jahre alt war. xD

ich liebe dieses spiel, das ist einfach ein würdiger hall of fame platz...  

jeder der hier nein stimmt hat keine ahnung    ^^

AoE war top, ist top, und wird immer top bleiben.. da könnt ihr meckern soviel ihr wollt.. !

btw: wann kommt endlich AoE 4 (hoffentlich mit historischer story!)?


----------



## Nuclear-Warhead (16. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*

ps: AoE 2 ist doch 3D?! hats doch im pcgames bericht geheissen (?!) ^^


----------



## Gunter (17. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Nuclear-Warhead am 16.09.2008 22:26 schrieb:
			
		

> ps: AoE 2 ist doch 3D?! hats doch im pcgames bericht geheissen (?!) ^^


welcher bericht? :-o 

aoe2 ist in 2D-grafik (release 1999), erst age of mythology führte die 3D-grafik ein.


----------



## ThehakkeMadman (17. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Gunter am 17.09.2008 00:12 schrieb:
			
		

> Nuclear-Warhead am 16.09.2008 22:26 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Er meint wahrscheinlich die verschiedenen Höhenstufen, die besonders den Fernkampfwaffen Vorteile bringt 

Zur Umfrage: was soll man da noch hinzufügen? AoE2 hätte schon seit der Gründung der Liste aufgeführt werden müssen, weil es einfach ein perfekter Nachfolger ist, der nichts schlechter macht (je nach Geschmack) und nur Verbesserungen beinhaltet!
Wer "Nein, definitiv nicht!" gewählt hat, mag entweder überhaupt keine Echtzeitstrategie oder hat grad erst Haari am Sacki bekommen


----------



## Avenga (18. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Lordghost am 15.09.2008 14:11 schrieb:
			
		

> AoE 2... man, ich überleg gerade was ich danach gespielt habe, was GUT war.
> die C&Cs, naja... Supreme Commander? pha, erst mit nem neuen PC, und selbst das was ich so spielen konnte mit meiner kiste hat mich nicht begeistert, da war Totala (Total Annihilation) um längen besser.
> AoE 3? xD



aha, noch jemand, der totala kennt bzw gezockt hat   

bezüglich aoe2: mit eins der spiele, die ich am längsten und am begeistertsten gespielt habe - das addon hab ich zwar nie gespielt, aber auch das hauptspiel allein hat mich lange zeit gefesselt... mmn der höhepunkt der serie, wenn auch aoe 1 und aom bei weitem nicht als schlecht zu beurteilen waren... aoe3 hab ich kaum gezockt - das strange szenario hat mich dermaßen abgestoßen...


----------



## Lord-Elveon (18. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Wow....
AoE2 ist DAS startegiespiel schlechthin....es hat die Ära der Strategiespiele erst richtig eingeläutet (welche Strategiespiele gab es schon davor???).
...
...
...
Einfach ohne Worte.


----------



## Gunter (19. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Lord-Elveon am 18.09.2008 20:51 schrieb:
			
		

> Wow....
> AoE2 ist DAS startegiespiel schlechthin....es hat die Ära der Strategiespiele erst richtig eingeläutet (welche Strategiespiele gab es schon davor???).


bei aller aoe2-liebe, aber DAS stimmt nun wirklich nicht.  

aoe 1  
command & conquer 1 + red alert
warcraft 1+2
starcraft
civilization (diverse teile)
anno 1602
dungeon keeper

... und ich hab sicher ettliche vergessen


----------



## xyxmgxyx (20. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Gunter am 19.09.2008 10:06 schrieb:
			
		

> Lord-Elveon am 18.09.2008 20:51 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



dune2, mutter aller RTS  ^^


----------



## Hard-2-Get (20. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*

AoE2 ist das Überstrategiesipel. Mit keinem Spiel habe Ich mehr Zeit verbracht. Rein damit!


----------



## Xyr0n (25. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Also das PCG überhaupt eine Umfrage dazu erstellt ist schon eine Beleidigung. Als wenn man sich das net denken könnte. Ich hab mit AoE2 damals mehr Zeit verbracht als mit meiner Familie.


----------



## GrafGurKe (25. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Avenga am 18.09.2008 17:26 schrieb:
			
		

> Lordghost am 15.09.2008 14:11 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



hmm ich fand starcraft und warcraft besser


----------



## noxious (26. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Hard-2-Get am 20.09.2008 16:11 schrieb:
			
		

> AoE2 ist das Überstrategiesipel. Mit keinem Spiel habe Ich mehr Zeit verbracht. Rein damit!


Mir geht's genauso.
Die einzigen, die AOE2 vielleicht noch schlagen könnten wären AOE oder AOE2 The Conquerors


----------



## Fear4u (26. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Nuclear-Warhead am 16.09.2008 22:23 schrieb:
			
		

> btw: wann kommt endlich AoE 4 (hoffentlich mit historischer story!)?



Hm, ich glaube das dauert noch eine Weile seit der Pleite der Ensemble Studios


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Das Spiel muss auf jeden Fall in die Hall of Fame. DAS Strategiespiel schlecht hin, und meiner Meinung nach das beste, was Ensenble-Studios bisher rausgebracht hat, besser als AoE 1 und auch besser als AoE 3 (das finde ich irgendwie langweilig). Also ein klares Ja!!!


----------



## noxious (27. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Maulwurf2005 am 27.09.2008 11:34 schrieb:
			
		

> Das Spiel muss auf jeden Fall in die Hall of Fame. DAS Strategiespiel schlecht hin, und meiner Meinung nach das beste, was Ensenble-Studios bisher rausgebracht hat, besser als AoE 1 und auch besser als AoE 3 (das finde ich irgendwie langweilig). Also ein klares Ja!!!


Stimmt. AOE 1 war allein, wenn man mal AOE2 mit den Formationen gespielt hat sehr unschön im Kampf
und AOE3 finde ich etwas chaotisch und unübersichtlich.


----------



## Maulwurf2005 (27. September 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				noxious am 27.09.2008 12:24 schrieb:
			
		

> Maulwurf2005 am 27.09.2008 11:34 schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ich fand bei AoE 1 vor allem furchtbar, dass man irgendwie nicht wirklich viele Einheiten erschaffen konnte. Irgendwie musste man sich zwischen Militär und Wirtschaft entscheiden, und dann waren da noch die Türme, die besser als alles andere waren. Und wenn man dann eine Truppe gebaut hatte, die aus sagenhaften 40 Einheiten bestand, kam kein Schlachtgefühl auf.

Bei AoE 3 finde ich, passt das irgendwie auch vom Balancing nicht. Jede Einheit hat einen Angriffsbonus gegen Pferde, aber keine ist wirklich gut gegen Infantarie. Dann gibt es Elefanten, die einfach untauglich ist, und alles wird ansich über die Artellerie geregelt. 
Dazu kommt noch, das, meiner Meinung nach, das Balancing zwischen den Völkern totaler Mist ist, die Osmanen z.B. sind einfach viel viel besser als die Sioux. Und so geht das immer weiter, es gibt kaum ein Volk, was wirklich einen gleichguten Gegenpol hat.

Gut, bei AoE 2 ist das Balancing auch totaler Mist, ABER es gibt meiner Meinung nach drei Arten von Völkern, welche man gruppieren kann: Die "Übervölker" (z.B. Byzantiner, Spanier, Koreaner vor dem Patch, Teutonen, Azteken, Hunnen in auf Leben und Tot), welche aber untereinander ziemlich ausgeglichen sind, dann die große Mitte (z.B. Mongolen, Franken, Türken, ...) und dann ein paar Mist-Völker (Maya!!!!, Wikinger. Goten, Japaner, etc.) - aber man findet halt immer gute Gegenpole - was das Spiel spannend macht. Hinzu kommt noch, dass das Einheitenbalancing zwar nicht wirklich gut ist (Paladin ist viel zu stark), aber es sich vor allem in Langen spielen wieder einpendelt, wenn dann das Gold weg ist (in richtig langen SPielen baut eh jeder nur noch Helebardiere).

Und ein großes Plus hat Age of Empires 2, was das Bevölkerungslimit angeht. Bei AoE 1 ist es viel zu Niedrig, bei AoE 3 ziemlich falsch, da halt manche Einheiten für ihre Stärke her viel zu viele Bevölkerungseinheiten kosten, aber bei AoE 2 einfach gut gemacht. Gut, wenn man mal mit 300, 400 oder 500 Bevölkerungslimit spielt, freut man sich, aber insgesmmt braucht man nicht wirklich mehr als 200. Und das ist dann gut gelegt.


----------



## Gerry (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*

AoE2 ist für mich immer noch DAS Spiel. Bin damals sogar in die Schweiz gefahren, um das Spiel eine Woche früher in den Händen zu halten. Zum Glück hat niemand die Spielstunden (LANs, Online-MP, ...) notiert. Auf jeden Fall im hohen 4-stelligen Bereich. Das Spiel war damals nicht nur spielerisch, sondern auch grafisch eine Perle.

Deshalb auch die traurigste Spielenachricht für mich: MS zerschlägt die Ensemble Studios. PFUI!    


Bisher haben 30% mit "Nein" abgestimmt. Sorry, aber das können doch nur 14-jährige CS-Kiddies sein.


----------



## nikiburstr8x (5. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*



			
				Gerry am 05.10.2008 09:20 schrieb:
			
		

> Bisher haben 30% mit "Nein" abgestimmt. Sorry, aber das können doch nur 14-jährige CS-Kiddies sein.


Nö, ich hab auch mit *nein* gestimmt, denn ich mag nun mal keine Echtzeit-Strategiespiele  
Bin zwar erst 6, da mein Geburtstag auf ein Schaltjahr fällt, aber 6 mal 4 sind mehr als 14!


----------



## PADIOWD (5. Oktober 2008)

*NEIN*

habe ebenfalls mit "NEIN" abgestimmt. da ich starcraft + broodwar, c&c auch alarmstufe rot... um einiges besser finde.. ich habe zwar jedes jahr geburtstag und das seit 23 jahren...und bin auch schon älter als 14...


----------



## AnotherDarkLord (6. Oktober 2008)

*AW: NEIN*

Eindeutiges JA von mir, nach wie vor das beste Strategiespiel aller Zeiten IMO!


----------



## Teslatier (19. Oktober 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*

[x] Keine Ahnung,
habs nie richtig gespielt.


----------



## Damaskus (11. November 2008)

*AW: Best of PC Games: Gehört das Strategiespiel Age of Empires 2: Age of Kings in unsere Hall of Fame?*

Age of Empires 2? Nie gehört.


----------

